# late 30's Wastyn



## tootall61 (Aug 23, 2013)

Just purchased a complete late 30's Wastyn. This is all I know for sure now. I'm looking to restore it. I'm not a newbie to bikes. However, restoring a vintage bike is new to me. I welcome all of your suggestions. Here are some pics. Thanks


----------



## schwinnderella (Aug 23, 2013)

It certainly could be a Wastyn built bike,hard to tell without a lot of detail pictures. I have never seen that badge,I'm going to guess it is home made. Is there a serial number under the bottom bracket?
Either way looks like a cool bike.


----------



## sqrly (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks like alot of the components would be correct for a Schwinn Paramount.


----------



## tootall61 (Aug 24, 2013)

I contacted Wastyn cycles in chicago and they said it was one of theirs, made by Emil Wastyn. They have a bike in their shop with O.W. on the badge for Emil's son Oscar, who I believe began making Paramounts for Schwinn (correct me if I'm wrong). The crank is a Schwinn Paramount and the front hub is a Schwinn . There is no Ser.# that I have found.


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Aug 24, 2013)

Very beautiful bike, I dont know how much you paid but that stem is worth the investment! I'm also a big fan of the Sturmey Archer quandrant shifter.


"0000" rated steel wool and wd-40 is your new best friend.  Spray the wd-40 into the wool and rub any of the metal surfaces (I don't see any paint on this bike) make sure you always have the oil on the part you're rubbing. Start gently back and forth about 10 times, if any rust remains, rub a little firmer, continue this until the rust is gone.


----------



## tootall61 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Wasn't sure how to clean the chrome. I started using chrome polish, but it wasn't working like I thought it should. 
The SA hub I was told was not the original hub. The family told me there father didn't like the original one (fixed gear) and had it converted to SA hub. Which makes me ask what was the original rear hub, Schwinn?
I will take rear hub apart, clean etc. I have watched several videos on Youtube on how to PM SA hubs. Seems straightforward.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 24, 2013)

*late 30s wastyn*

love these lugged frames.such workmanship.


----------



## bike (Aug 24, 2013)

*Restore*

scares me- dont mess up an og bike!


----------



## schwinnderella (Aug 24, 2013)

It's not unusual to see paramount parts on Wastyn built bikes. 
Original hubs were likely BSA although as stated above depending on when the bike was built it may have had paramount hubs front and rear. I suspect that once Emil Wastyn began to build the paramounts he used some Schwinn parts on his own labeled bikes or perhaps they were upgrades done by the owner.
Although it may seem strange I do not believe the Wasytn bike shop is all that informed on Wasytn built bikes.
Most collectors would caution against using steel wool on the chrome as they believe it scratches the chrome. I do not believe this is always true but probably prudent to use something milder.
I would also caution against quickly jumping into a restoration of this bike. If you want to restore it take your time,however bikes like this one with older/period modifications are starting to get respect in the hobby. The modifications are part of the bikes history and once restored that history is lost.Most restorations I see would be better called desecrations.


----------



## chitown (Aug 24, 2013)

Beautiful bike!!! Keep us posted with progress. A true treasure you have there.

For light pitting on chrome I love using CLR kitchen & Bath along with some 0000 steel wool


Let it sit for a bit before scrubbing. You will be amazed at the results.





Chris


----------



## tootall61 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you to everyone, for your advice.
Schwinnderella, thanks for the warning shot.
I understand the thinking on changing the bike from what it is now. It may not have been purchased as is. But this is how the original owner wanted it.

I know that old motorcycles are worth more in, as is condition. The rust patina and add ons are part of it's history. So I guess I was a little confused when I looked througn this forum and saw all the restoration on these old bikes taking place. Sandblasting, repainting, new plating etc.

Without knowing what the bike was brand new its best to leave as is. At this point I am going to clean the frame of rust. Using chrome polish only. The wheels and spokes have some rust but, they are solid so they are staying as is. I will take the internals apart clean, grease and oil those parts. The components look good the way they are.

When I start cleaning it up I will start a thread to mark its progress with pics, and to read everyones thoughts.

If anyone feels any of these ideas are wrong let me know. I'm open to all your opinions and experience. 
Thanks again, Brad


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 24, 2013)

Wastyns are often high end, customized American road/track/lightweight bikes from the early years. Yes, they often have Schwinn and BSA parts on them. Not all of the high performance, early lightweights were European, and these represent an American attempt to build high performance, "modern" bicycles in the US in their day. People talk about the value and rarity of finding a pre-war Schwinn/Elgin/etc ballooner, but these lightweights are uncommon in their own right and represent what you could get as an adult hunting for a "serious", American-made bicycle in the early modern years.


----------

